# Counterpoint Critique



## mickers (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello all! I am trying to learn 4 part counterpoint, but have no theory teacher (as there are none in my area). I was just wondering if these 2 bars were on the right track in terms of following the "rules" of counterpoint? Be as harsh as you can as I want to know all mistakes. Thankyou for your time! (P.s _Ignore the stem directions in the first bar, as I ran out of patience with changing stem directions in sibelius_)  
http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/4971/compositiontest.jpg


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Counterpoint is a complex art. The standard set of rules is derived alternatively from Fux (who in turn derived them from Palestrina), or from Bach. The basic manual of Fux's is translated into English and easily obtainable:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Study-C...805&sr=8-1&keywords=The+study+of+counterpoint

I think Fux is best because he teaches attempts to teach counterpoint in a way which compromises between musical writing and idiomatic writing. However there are many, many other books.

I would advise reading the book and interpreting the dated modes of expression. If you really want to get the hang of it I would advise doing as many of the exercises as you have patience for, but preferably all of them. This is the method by which a great composer (Haydn) learned counterpoint _without a teacher_. The pedigree of this book is extremely impressive, as Mozart, Beethoven and many others also learned from it, though taught.

Critiquing your bars is difficult because of their complexity. I apologise for copping out on this account. Counterpoint is best learned by starting from the simple and working up to the more complex. The very activity of going through the dull exercises, if you apply your mind to them and playing them back in real sound and marking them, will make you learn how notes work together, and you can apply this to anything.


----------

